# The show will have to wait......



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

So had my car a few weeks now, have slowly been going around sanding out any major scratches/marks and pleased to say pretty much all gone.

So yesterday was a full on wash, decontaminate, de-iron, snow foam, wash and dry. Tyres treated etc.

Today since 8am i've machined polished the whole car get to get out any remaining market/swirls with various pads and polishes (two stage), followed by my favourite pre wax clean/prep R222 and so far two layers of wax. Looking shiny, really pleased.

Only think now letting it down are the rusty brake dice centres :roll: something for another day.

I'd already cleaned the interior and treated the leather so thats all nice and clean, the boot floor (I reckon previous owner had a dog!) still could do with a deeper brush and clean.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Get those wax coats on. I now wax my car by hand every three weeks after a wash. I use Mothers and the cars duco which is 10 years old almost looks new. Its easy as well and the wash and wax takes no more than 1 - 1.5 hrs.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Although it's got dirty again :twisted:

Before hand I used a product make I haven't used for years - Turtle Wax....... gets really rave reviews and have to say, i'm very impressed;

https://www.turtlewax.com/en-gb/our-pro ... hobic-wax/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ab54666 said:


> Although it's got dirty again :twisted:
> 
> Before hand I used a product make I haven't used for years - Turtle Wax....... gets really rave reviews and have to say, i'm very impressed;
> 
> https://www.turtlewax.com/en-gb/our-pro ... hobic-wax/


Hi, We want to see pics of the TT, not the wax you used :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## tammy1113 (Jul 8, 2019)

I was really sceptical about the turtle wax ceramic spray as I can't say I'm overly keen on their other products but after all the reviews I thought I'd give it a go. So easy to apply, seconds as a drying aid, nice amount of beading and adds a lovely deep shine! I would definitely recommend!


----------

